

Show HN: Platform for data scientists - ndcrandall

Hi there Hacker News,<p>I&#x27;ve started a side project http:&#x2F;&#x2F;datasourcehub.com which aims to be a platform for data scientists. The project is still in the idea phase so the UI&#x2F;UX and functionality are all subject to change. Feel free to play around, below is a guest login, and make sure files are content type of &#x27;text&#x2F;csv&#x27;. All data is subject to deletion, it&#x27;s just a sandbox right now!<p>By reaching out to the Hacker News community I hope to reach expert data scientists and get their feedback. Below are some questions I&#x27;d like to answer and some proposed directions that this project can take. Any advice will help!<p>login: guest_account &#x2F; password: foobar<p>Questions:<p>1. What core feature&#x2F;s would data scientists like on a platform made for them?<p>2. How difficult will it be to get people &#x2F; organizations to contribute data?<p>3. Who would be good resources to reach out to initially?<p>Directions?:<p>1. github for data scientists (shell command wrapped around diff and patch for data files)<p>2. dribble for data scientists<p>3. hosting of large datasets (pastebin style)<p>Please reach out to me here or email me (in profile). I will respond to all feedback. Thanks again!
======
livestyle
How much different is it than [http://www.kaggle.com/](http://www.kaggle.com/)

~~~
ndcrandall
So I have tried to stay away from monetary incentives for users. I would like
to foster an open data community and provide more intrinsic rewards for
contributing. I would rather monetize the site with extra features on top of
the base product. What those features are will be the difficult part.

------
ndcrandall
clickable [http://datasourcehub.com](http://datasourcehub.com)

